# Shrimp Boil questions



## mrh (Jun 14, 2019)

Haven't been on for a while!!  But I know where to go to find out things ..... Here!!!
Ok I just got back from Louisiana and brought back 10 lbs of whole shrimp and plan to do a boil tomorrow.. I Plan on using sausage, lemons, onion, garlic, potatoes and sweet corn.  I also picked up a pack of Chackbay shrimp and crab seasoning.  I am wondering how much water I should use and how much salt to add. I see a lot of people say add salt to taste.  I have never had a boil before so I don't know what to taste is.  Salty or just good flavor.  Any advice will help, seems like lots of variations depending on who you ask lol!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 14, 2019)

For most boils we use 5T or 1/3C of Kosher salt per gallon.

Season your water, taste it.
Take a spoonful, swish it around your mouth, make sure it's what you want and then proceed to drop your first basket.

How much water?
How big is your pot?
About half of your capacity, leaving plenty of room for displacement.
if you're dropping a full basket compared to 1/2 a basket you may need to adjust that.

Good thing is if you overflow a boil pot you don't end up with a fire like you do a turkey fryer.


----------



## mrh (Jun 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> For most boils we use 5T or 1/3C of Kosher salt per gallon.
> 
> Season your water, taste it.
> Take a spoonful, swish it around your mouth, make sure it's what you want and then proceed to drop your first basket.
> ...



Thanks for the tips!  I have  a 16 gallon beer keg I use for brewing beer with, I also have a turkey fryer too but not sure it would hold everything.  That being said if I use the brew keg I don't have a basket. Just figure I will have dip all out with a strainer or pour through one.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 15, 2019)

Strain them out, do not pour through a strainer.
Pouring is asking for an accident and getting scalded.
Do it in batches if you need to.


----------



## mrh (Jun 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Strain them out, do not pour through a strainer.
> Pouring is asking for an accident and getting scalded.
> Do it in batches if you need to.



Good advice on the pouring...Thanks.!!  Maybe I should just do 2 batches and use the 30 qt pot with basket for ease! I have everything ready to roll here in a few hours. 8 ears of corn cut, 6 lbs of sausage cut in chunks, 7 lemons washed ready to slice in half, 2 heads of garlic waiting, 2 onions also waiting,  10 lbs of whole shrimp still on ice, and salt plus the Chackbay seasoning.  Sound about right? Just need to figure out how much water to cover and will be in go mode!
Thanks for the help chilerelleno!
Mark


----------



## mrh (Jun 15, 2019)

Well it turned out well and I did learn a few things.  This was the first half of the batch and was very tasty... Second half was good also All were very full when they left.... Thanks to chilirelleno for the help!

Mark


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 16, 2019)

Looks like you did a fine job.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 16, 2019)

Oh man, does that look like a feast.
I bet everyone really enjoyed that.
Nice cook, *Like!*


----------

